# Raising deer for meat?



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

Has anyone raised deer for meat? If so, how easy was it? And what supplies did you need? (Fencing type, extra feed, etc.)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

In most cases you need permits and in some cases it is illegal.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2013)

Straw is correct...a deer is a wild animal.

When my Dad was baling hay many years ago...he thought he heard a human baby crying...went to investigate and found a tiny fawn beside a dead Mama deer.  He took it home and my Mom knew how to feed it...put a diaper on the little thing and we kept it for a week...lots of photos with my 2 year old nephew....so cute...knew it was illegal and finally called the Ministry of Natural Affairs...they came to get it and cautioned us that they could fine us heavily for keeping it that long.  They gave us a pass, but most places take that seriously.

Little fawn went to the Forestry Farm and we got to visit and for a few visits it remembered us


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 20, 2013)

*You need a permit and at minimum they require an 8' fence.*


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

Eight feet? Wow. Seems like it'd be cheaper to just get a hunting/gun permit and hunt them.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 20, 2013)

There's a deer farm near-ish to where I live, and the fence has got to be at least 10'


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 20, 2013)

I think the regulations say the fence has to be 8 ft straight up and then 2 ft additionally on top angled inward so they cannot climb the fence. At least most regs I have seen(here they are 9 ft plus 2 ft guard). All States require permits for native deer.


----------



## Back to Nature (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I'll just hunt them, then. That seems like a lot of work. :/ I want to free-range my animals, and it would be difficult to fence enough property for the deer to consider them free-range.


----------

